# My Jack Dempsey has a bloated belly...I think!



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Heres my survey answers:

1. Size of tank? 125gal

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? 0
b. Nitrite? 0
c. Nitrate? 10ppm
d. pH, KH and GH? Ph: 7.2
e. Test kit?API MASTER TEST KIT

3. Temperature? 79

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? Fresh

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? 5 weeks

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them? All in my sig. Had them about a week.

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? No

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? Yes
b. Sand, gravel? Sand
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? Yes, hollow fake drift wood.

9. a. Filtration? Marinelan c530
b. Heater? 2 300w heaters

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? 3 24" t8s on 8hrs of day
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? No

11. a. Water change schedule? Once a week
b. Volume of water changed? 30%
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? tap water
d. Water conditioner used? Seachem prime
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? Every water change.

12. Foods? Flakes, and cichlid pellets
How often are they fed? Once per day

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? Bloated belly
b. Appearance of poop? Not sure
c. Appearance of gills? Look fine

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? No
b. What meds were used? None

15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary. Full tank shot can be seen in my tank section, ill work on getting a picture of him soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

CinBos said:


> Heres my survey answers:
> 
> 1. Size of tank? 125gal
> 
> ...



Take a couple peas (frozen is fine) and thaw them and take the "skin" off and put the pea in the tank. They like peas, typically, and it will relieve any constipation. Good luck. That's all I would know to do.

Gwen


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Gwen offer's good advice with the peas.
I might also try mixing some New Life spectrum pellet food with the pellet food you are offering now.
It contains vegetable and fruit in good supply that will benefit the fish.
Does the fish appear bloated all the time, or possibly only after feeding's?
If it is the latter,I would not worry too much, for they often appear this way after good feed and by next morning,,they appear normal (hungry:lol.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

He steadily looks like that. Not just after feeding. Color looks good on him too, other than the bloat, he looks stress free.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

